# North Carolina Herf?



## MrINMENSO (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm in Charlotte. Anyone care to meet for a herf?


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I am in..........Robert


----------



## bluesmoke (Feb 14, 2004)

MrINMENSO said:


> I'm in Charlotte. Anyone care to meet for a herf?


 i'm in charleston , so you not far


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

Depending on when/where, I can make it.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I am waiting for this one. Lets get it together. Their is a cigar bar in Greensboro. We also could meet at JR's in Burlington first then go to the bar. JR's might even help us out a bit. Also the bar is in a hotel for those that might travel a little distance. We could make a weekend of it. Email me if anyone is interested.


----------



## MrINMENSO (Dec 2, 2004)

A few events that may be worth checking out:

Location: Tinderbox at the Arboretum, Charlotte, NC
Date: Saturday, April 30
When: All Day
Cost: Free

They are providing free BBQ and free Punch Chateau Cigars for the above event as well.

Also, they are having the Macanudo Bus on 5/14 at 1 PM as well. Just a thought...I don't have much time to venture out much but I figure it'd be a fun time all the same. Also, there are several bars (cigar friendly at that) literally steps away from the shop. Let me know what you think!


----------

